# Need some help identifying Cyp. reginae



## silence882 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I recently took a drive to West Virginia to check out a spot I'd been told had Cyp. reginae growing in the wild. I think I found the plants, but no buds or blooms. Maybe. Can anyone with experience with this species confirm either way if these are Cyp. reginae? And if so, was I too early for the blooms? Too late? Just unlucky?











Thanks!
--Stephen


----------



## Herbert (Jun 22, 2020)

No Cypripedium, is some kind of Veratrum.


----------



## silence882 (Jun 23, 2020)

Herbert said:


> No Cypripedium, is some kind of Veratrum.


Shoot, I was afraid of that. Thanks for the ID!


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2021)

They grow in places where showies do grow, at least in the Adirondack park in ny. And yes even ive seen the leaves and thought ‘success’! They have funky green green flowers


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (May 2, 2021)

here is a photo of the orchid.It likes sphagnum based media in the wild
Here ,near Toronto,around last week of June


----------

